# Is the SuperPet Stoneware 4" Cavy Dish okay for hedgies??



## ILuvHedgies (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, does anybody have a SuperPet Stoneware 4" Cavy Dish for their hedgies?? If you do...here are some questions: 
1. How many inches high is it?
2. Does it work well for hedgies?
3. Are they durable and heavy-duty?
THANK YOU! I hope I get an answer soon!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

These are commonly used dishes in the hedgie community. I'm not sure about the 4" size, but the one I have is about 3" wide and 1" high. Petco and Petsmart sell different brands of that type of dish. Because of the fact that they are stoneware, they are usually heavy enough to prevent hedgehogs from tipping them over and most are dishwasher safe. I just wash mine with a mild dish soap. Very easy to clean!

You'll want to get one that is 1" or so tall (I'm not sure if they make them any taller because these are used for small animals like guinea pigs and if they _were_ much taller, small animals wouldn't be able to reach the contents of the bowl), but the diameter is totally up to you. You can use them for water and food, but you'll want a bigger one for water so your hog doesn't run out in the middle of the night. I also have a smaller diameter one that I use for treats, to keep the treats separate from her kibble.


----------



## MGSpikers (Oct 21, 2008)

Anything made in a third world country is suspect. Here at our Rescue we never use anything manufactured in a country that has a reputation for harmful products of any kind, especially China. Accordingly, our food dishes for hedgehogs are only Pyrex dishes made in the USA (small dishes number 326 or 700). Now discontinued (isn't that always the way), you can find them on eBay.


----------



## ILuvHedgies (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay, thanks to those who replied!


----------

